# Passing Babies Around During Service



## Daniel M. (Dec 18, 2016)

Am I the only one that finds this insufferable? There's one particularly adorable newborn that my congregation gushes and obsesses over and literally rises from their seats to pass around _during service_.

At what point does a deacon or elder step in and say something? 

Please pray for me and the congregation, brethren. I'm starting to have real doubts about being here. (Not over non-essentials like this, but over other, more serious matters.)


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 18, 2016)

Perhaps a discreet suggestion in a suggestion box or the offering plate will aid in handling the matter? Then again, if this is only one individual the adoration should soon run its course.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 18, 2016)

If they wouldn't be so disrespectful of God's worship to have their phones out texting, why would they think it okay to pass a baby around ignoring the service?......


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 18, 2016)

So true, Chris. Sigh.


----------



## earl40 (Dec 18, 2016)

Maybe paint an ugly mustache on the child when he or she comes around to you?


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 18, 2016)

Does this give the Mom a chance to worship?


----------



## Edward (Dec 18, 2016)

What kind of parent would want a bunch of people handling their baby? Perhaps it is a cultural thing? 

Hmm. Maybe it's a game, and the loser has to change the diaper?


----------



## ZackF (Dec 18, 2016)

Edward said:


> What kind of parent would want a bunch of people handling their baby? Perhaps it is a cultural thing?
> 
> Hmm. Maybe it's a game, and the loser has to change the diaper?



The closest thing I've done was to get up and sit down by some kids who were starting to act up when their parent had to step out of the sanctuary with a crying baby.


----------



## Daniel M. (Dec 18, 2016)

An old friend once told me, "When you see something wrong in a church, you can pray about it and act or quietly or loudly complain about it and do nothing. If you're not part of the solution, you're part of the problem."

God can use the faithful in a church to turn things around. 

My hope is our church can turn things around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm just thinking there might be a more charitable way to view the situation. I applaud having our youngest covenant members in worship. 

A few weeks ago, some parents directly behind me were having a difficult time with their generally well-trained kids. A toddler scooted under my pew. I scooped her up and kept her with me, giving the parents a much-needed break.


----------



## Stope (Dec 19, 2016)

We pass our child around as:
1. Allows us to worship and focus
2. Actually build sup community and investment

As far as what you should do, champion children in your congregation, smile when you hear a child cry because the parents know its frowned upon and makes us feel bad for coming to church


----------



## Jack K (Dec 20, 2016)

Daniel,

When I'm having bigger concerns about a church, I become easily annoyed by little things that would not bother others very much. So I think you ask an excellent question when you wonder if this baby-passing is a real problem or if you're the only one who finds it annoying.

If I recall correctly, you are starting to have other concerns about your church. It sounds like some of those concerns may be very valid. But it's wise for you to guard your heart during this time so that you don't start coming to worship with a critical attitude, easily bothered by many things. Keep yourself humble before God and appreciative of what is good, so that _you_ at least are worshipping with a right heart. How others worship may indeed be troublesome, but don't let that make you into a man who looks for what is wrong and is quick to condemn.

I have to say, the baby-passing you describe sounds to me like it is a problem, but one that also might have a good side (for instance, it's good to delight in little ones being a part of God's people). And when compared to the other concerns you've mentioned in past posts, people letting a baby distract them during services seems a relatively mild concern.

This is why I'm suggesting you examine your heart. I suspect you may be at a place in life where your concern for right doctrine and right worship can make you easily annoyed with your church. It's good to be concerned for right worship, but dangerous to become a person who's quickly annoyed.

In your case, if this is not what's happening in your heart, then ignore what I've said. Please don't feel accused; I'm only guessing at what might be happening. But I bring it up because most of us have, at some time, become frustrated by our church and then become easily annoyed. It's happened to me many times, and I often have to guard against it when I walk into a worship service, because if I let it happen I will start thinking myself better than others and that is not fitting for worship.


----------



## earl40 (Dec 20, 2016)

Jack K said:


> Daniel,
> 
> When I'm having bigger concerns about a church, I become easily annoyed by little things that would not bother others very much. So I think you ask an excellent question when you wonder if this baby-passing is a real problem or if you're the only one who finds it annoying.
> 
> ...



Good post. For I know we all must put up with sinful activates that are less sinful than other activities. Our Lord knows that by his grace my wife puts up with the minor things (sin) in my life. but smacks me over the head with the major sin in my life.


----------



## OPC'n (Dec 20, 2016)

Is the smacking helping at all, Earl?


----------



## earl40 (Dec 20, 2016)

OPC'n said:


> Is the smacking helping at all, Earl?



Of course it does...you should have known me in the past, in that I was a more of a jerk then as compared to now. I asked my wife if he would have married me knowing me now compared to the past me. There was a slight pause when she answered "yes".


----------



## Daniel M. (Dec 20, 2016)

I am blessed by the kindheartedness, restraint from condemnation and pastoral concern shown unto me by my brethren here.

I am surely in a stage wherein I have begun to question those things around me, and have bordered on pure irritation on certain matters, and this thread has been a mirror in that regard. 

My conclusion is that, lest something be outright heretical, rushing to put down the body of Christ over non-essentials is a hasty and immature thing to do. After all, how many of us would have a church left if we were not gracious over the "non-essentials"?

As to the specific church issues being faced, there are some that merit discussion very soon and I've resolved to pray for especially.

1.) The church holds to the normative principle of worship. They don't come out and say it, but they don't need to.

2.) Paedocommunion and no fencing of the Lord's Table.

3.) A complete and total absence of church discipline.

These three are of immediate concern, and I hope the lot of you will remember me in prayers regarding their resolutions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

